
Show HN: Exciting Times for Interactive Animation - chrisgannon
http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/post/exciting-times-for-interactive-animation
======
anotheryou
So we are on-par with flash now? (minus gpu acceleration)

Not that I'm sad about the end of flash, but flash was exciting at its time
and this is just catching up.

~~~
chrisgannon
I think we're beyond Flash because not only do we have the tools but we also
have the experience for what works and what definitely doesn't. Flash was a
good example of 'all the gear and no idea'. (I was guilty of this back in the
day).

I feel designers are a lot more respectful (timid?) and aware of what they
deliver now meaning these tools will hopefully be used in a more responsible
way!

~~~
anotheryou
culture advanced, I agree, but the tools are at best on-par, surely not
better.

As a kid I made my first website in flash and it was good. I did not know how
to program, maybe read a single book about AS2. There where no taste-less
animations, just nice, smoothed and fast pagination transitions. I was
especially proud to be able to decouple animation and input, so you never had
to wait for the UI to finish an animation.

Now I do a lot of front-end and CSS transitions are still a hassle (especially
when you need keyframes), trying to implement material design on android might
be even worse (The other day I touched about 7 files for a simple pull-down
menu). And all the bodymovi animations in the link drop frames in my
firefox...

~~~
chrisgannon
Yes Bodymovin is not smooth for every situation. It plays back path data rathe
like a sprite sheet (but with data in arrays).

But then Flash wasn't smooth for everyone either. Yes the IDE made creation
much quicker but I have developed workflows that almost match that speed.

I usually animate with Greensock and that IS smooth pretty much all the time.
But then it's a mature platform so it has had a lot of time to grow up.

